# Couple abalone pens



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Finished up one by request, so I went ahead and made a bigger pen. Rains sure put a end to my casting for a few days but so glad to have it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man !!!! That makes beautiful pens, Bill


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

good looking pens Bill, but the background is distracting.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

I am impressed. Excellent.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> good looking pens Bill, but the background is distracting.


Easy there, Shawn. I'm betting that background is one of Bill's paintings.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

great set of pens!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL The background is one of my old paintings.

I had trouble getting a good shot of the pens (as usual) Tried solid, light and dark. Even these show a reflection from my light on the top pen at the coupling. They catch light at every angle and didn't notice it until after I posted. I figured if these bounce light around, then I might as well try something throwing light...even if just a painting. They look much better in hand.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Tight pens Bill!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Those are mighty fancy.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great job, congrats!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Dayum! I aint showing no more more of mine...... That is just fabulous..


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

They do look cool in person!


----------

